# Do you clip before or after you bath?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Just depends. I do it both ways. There are advantages to both.  I don't worry too too much about my blades. Although I try to use one dedicated blade for pre bath clipping.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

I clip after the bath. They're fluffier and it's easier to see if you've missed a spot.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Advantages to pre-bath: all the itchy hairs get washed away, shaved parts feel and smell cleaner and softer, decreased drying time (mostly applicable to body clipping but also to FFT if it's long enough). Also the ability to get a little bit done and finish the rest later that day or another day.

Advantages to post-bath: a tad easier on the clipper blades to clip squeaky clean coat. As for body clipping, it's a much smoother clip when done after bath/dry but you do have the increased drying time.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I clip after their bath, but I clip face and feet every week and they are not bathed only once a month. My professional groomer that came to my house always rough clipped before bathing then blew dry and did a final clip. He said it saved time, and was quicker to dry and got rid of most of the loose hair. They were not matted or dirty


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I really liked doing the clipping first, and it was because of all the advantages you listed CharismaticMillie. The one I hadn't thought of was washing away all the itchy hairs, good point. My plan was to keep one blade for pre-wash grooming but I forgot, and I have no idea which one it was now. I will have to mark it somehow, but it's a black diamond blade so a marker won't show up, maybe a scratch might work.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka's people always dry clip him with a dedicated 'rough' blade. 

Then a bath and a good clip.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey CB, HI THERE!!!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Caddy said:


> I really liked doing the clipping first, and it was because of all the advantages you listed CharismaticMillie. The one I hadn't thought of was washing away all the itchy hairs, good point. My plan was to keep one blade for pre-wash grooming but I forgot, and I have no idea which one it was now. I will have to mark it somehow, but it's a black diamond blade so a marker won't show up, maybe a scratch might work.


Nail polish works to mark blades.

I will often do Asher's f/ft/t before the bath (mostly to be lazy and not have to dry it). I sometimes will do client poodles' f/ft/t before a bath if they are somewhat clean, but all body clipping is done after the bath when the coat is properly clean and fluffed so I get a good finish.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Nail polish is a good idea thanks mysticrealm, I'll have to go buy some.


----------

